# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  محاضرة طبية حول سرطان الثدي

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فضلا اقرءوا هذا , هام جدا 


محاضرة طبية حول سرطان الثدي قام بها ' تيري بيرك ' بالدعم من ' دان سوليفان 'وفي أثناء فترة الأسئلة والأجوبة 


سؤالا :' لماذا أغلب الإصابات في سرطان الثدي تكون قريبة من الإبط؟؟ ' 


اخطار مزيل العرق
----------------------------

إلى كل النساء والفتيات انه لأمر مثير للاهتمام , وقد يمكن أن يكون مرعبا . رجاء تمريرها لكل من يهمك أمره أو حتى لمن لا يهمك أمره أيضا .. إلى السيدات وإلى الرجال ...
في محاضرة طبية حول سرطان الثدي قام بها ' تيري بيرك' بالدعم من 'دان سوليفان وفي أثناء فترة الأسئلة والأجوبة تم طرح سؤالا عليه :' لماذا أغلب الإصابات في سرطان الثدي تكون قريبة من الإبط ؟ لم يكن بالإمكان الإجابة على ذلك السؤال في نفس اللحظة ولكن بعد مرور ايام , وصل رد رسمي على هذا السؤال تم نشره في النشرات الطبية .


والاجابة كانت بان مزيلات العرق قد تسبب امراض مميتة . وان العامل المؤدي الى نشوء سرطان الثدي هو بعض هذه المنتجات المضادة. ان التركيز للسموم في الخلية يؤدي الى تغيير احيائي فيها , ومعظم المستحضرات المستخدمة للتخلص من العرق هي عبارة عن مواد تمنع التعرق مع معطر للرائحة , لذلك عليكم تذهبوا الى منازلكم وتفحصوا ما لديكم , فاذا كان معطر رائحة فلا باس , اما مضاد للعرق , فهو ضار جدا

لماذا ؟؟؟؟ 

لأن الجسم البشري لديه عدة مناطق يطهر نفسه من خلالها من السموم ويخرجها على شكل عرق وهذه المناطق هي :' خلف الركبة , خلف الأذن , بين الأفخاذ , تحت الإبط     
إن عمل مضادات العرق هو منع خروج هذه السموم وهي بالتالي لا تذهب بفعل السحر وانما يحتفظ بها الجسم بالعقد الليمفاوية تحت الإبط . هنا بالضبط تكون بداية سرطان الثدي وبالتالي فالرجال أقل تعرضا له لأن هذا المضاد يعلق بالشعر فلا يكون موضعاً على الجلد مباشرة بينما النساء وخاصة بعد ازالة الشعر مباشرة يكون خطر امتصاصه أكبر ومنعه للتعرق أقوى




لم يكن بالإمكان الإجابة على السؤال في ذلك الوقت ..... هذه الرسالة وصلتني وكان فيها الجواب على السؤال وأتمنى أن تعيدوا النظر باستخدام منتجات معينة بشكل دائم قد يؤدي بكم إلي مرض مميت , وبالنسبة لي فلسوف أغير ما أستخدمه ..... أحد الأصدقاء حول هذه الرسالة لي وجعلت إحدى المريضات اللواتي يعالجن بالعلاج الكيميائي تطلع عليها فقالت:' لقد علمت ذلك مؤخرا , وليتني كنت أعلم بذلك قبل 14 سنة ..وأريد أن يعلم الجميع هنا بأن العامل المؤدي إلي نشوء سرطان الثدي هو منتجات مضادات التعرق ... وهذا ما حصلت عليه من حلقة دراسية طبية حديثة . 
إن التركيز للسموم في الخلية يؤدي إلي تغيير إحيائي فيها ... ومعظم المستحضرات المستخدمة للتخلص من التعرق هي عبارة عن مواد تمنع التعرق مع معطر للرائحة لذلك عليكم أن تذهبوا إلي منازلكم وتفحصوا ما لديكم فإذا كان معطر رائحة فلا بأس , أما مضاد تعرق , فهو ضار جدا ....لماذا؟؟؟؟ لأن الجسم البشري لديه عدة مناطق يطهر نفسه من خلالها من السموم ويخرجها على شكل تعرق وهذه المناطق هي :' خلف الركبة , خلف الأذن , بين الأفخاذ تحت الإبط ' إن عمل مضادات التعرق هو منع خروج هذه السموم وهي بالتالي لا تذهب بفعل السحر وإنما يحتفظ بها الجسم بالعقد الليمفاوية تحت الإبط ....هنا بالضبط تكون عادة بداية سرطان الثدي وبالتالي فالرجال أقل تعرضا له لأن هذا المضاد يعلق بالشعر لكونه غير موضوعا على الجلد مباشرة بينما النساء وخاصة بعد إزالة الشعر مباشرة يكون خطر امتصاصه أكبر ومنعه للتعرق أقوى رجاء إبلاغ كل من يهمكم أمره بهذا الموضوع لأن سرطان الثدي قد أصبح مرضا منتشرا بكثر, وهذا التبليغ قد ينقذ حياة الكثيرين النوع الخطير يكون مكتوب عليه Unti-perspiration أي مضاد للتعرق و هو ما يمنع التعرق و بذلك يحجز السموم التي تخرج مع العرق داخل الجسم أما النوع الذي لا ضرر فيه يكون مكتوب عليه Deodorant أي مزيل للرائحة أو مضاد للرائحة و ه و يسمح للعرق بالخروج من الجسم بشكل طبيعي لكن يمنع الروائح غير المستحبة من التكون و طبعاً مع مثل هذا النوع هناك حاجة للعناية بالنظافة الشخصية 


ملاحظه هامة :

النوع الخطير يكون مكتوب عليه 

Unti-perspiration 

أي مضاد للتعرق 


أما النوع الذي لا ضرر فيه يكون مكتوب عليه

Deodorant

أي مزيل للرائحة 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالصحة و العافية
*

----------

